# Wood species needed for bowls or trays



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I am going to try my hand at making some router bowls and trays. Most likely I will practice using some white pine.

What kind of wood would you suggest for the trays or bowls that might be used to hold food?

One idea I have is to make a fish patterned serving tray with a dark top and whitish bottom to imitate a brown fish with white meat inside.

Your thoughts appreciated.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Maple would be my choice. It is hard enough to route well and is cheap enough to experiment with.


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

pine would work but it is soft and will give a false idea of who the router works this is my opinion may not be right getsome ends at a flooring installer and practice on them could even glue together to make the tray Andy


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. I may try the Maple after a little practice. I have a 3/8" acrylic plate to mount the router on and several templates.

The maple is the cheaper of the prices at my hardwood dealer.
10/4 - $6.40 bd/ft
8/4 - $4.90 bd/ft.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Go to the Goodwill and find an old maple headboard for $5 dollars. Cut it up and glue it together with a contrasting piece of wood between layers.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

@mgmine - thanks for the tip. I will check it out.

I also picked up some maple at my hardwood dealer. They had some short pieces (40 inches or less in length) at 50% off. So I picked up some.


----------

